# The grand annual layout tour of marklinofsweden



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi! Join the journey through the miniature landscapes on the grand model railroad of marklinofsweden. 

This annual layout tour was filmed using 4 differerent HD-cameras with it´s own unique features to capture the miniature enviroments around the layout. A total of over 200 video clips was filmed and mixed with explaining graphics, voice over and ambience music and sound effects for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice layout, Martin!


----------

